# No more Dienertime



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> INDIANAPOLIS — The Indiana Pacers have waived point guard Travis Diener, who played in only four games with Indiana this season because of a foot injury.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hJAW74FE-5lVC92lQZa--WiDZwHAD9E60SIO0

Annnnd the Blazers just signed him.



> PORTLAND, Ore. — The Portland Trail Blazers signed free-agent Travis Diener on Wednesday to fill their final roster spot.
> Diener, a six-foot-one point guard, played four games for Indiana earlier this season before undergoing surgery on his big toe. The Pacers released him on Monday.
> The Blazers traded Steve Blake to the Los Angeles Clippers in the Marcus Camby deal Feb. 16 but have three other point guards on the roster: Andre Miller, Jerryd Bayless and rookie Patrick Mills.
> "We're very happy to have Travis on our roster," Blazers general manager Kevin Pritchard said. "He is a veteran point guard who will be a good complement to our existing backcourt."


http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5ihnaayBQnE8rObIRr0o0wqoleWGQ

This guy was a waste of a roster spot anyways.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm curious as to why we cut him. I mean, sure, a waste of a roster space, but I'm pretty sure his whole contract was guaranteed. Then again, the Blazers signing him might mean that they take on the rest of his deal this year. Regardless, we better sign a D League big after this move.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i don't see why to keep him around or get another body that we won't even use. just a waste of money really.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Fact: Diener is a very competent NBA PG.

Just seems to me like he never got a fair share of minutes.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He's competent, sure, but he's not very worth while. If you want a PG to come in and not **** up anything on offense, but be a terrible defensive liability, Diener's your guy. He has a solid handle and he isn't a bad passer, but he's scrawny and short. He can't create for himself, and he won't shoot anything within 20 feet no matter how wide open he is, even if it's a layup. He was supposed to be known as a shooter coming out of Marquette and he was a good shooter in Orlando, but in Indy he'd just shoot brick after brick. Now, I still believe he can hang around the NBA for a few more years, but he isn't much better than Chris Quinn.


----------

